# Just got My new pup from Jinopo



## GSDNVR (Sep 13, 2013)

He has been great thus far.... confident, playful, social, even barked at my full groen gsd the first time he was on the ground with it, curious, etc....

He will be a family dog with potentially some protection training...

Jinopo was very easy to communicate with and responded to all emails and answered the phone in a prompt manner

this was my 1st import
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2053631-waylon-z-jirkova-dvora

I still need to get him to the vet for first check up

I was drawn to the breeding because I liked the pedigree and the looks of both parents... i know some dont care about looks but given the choice of a good dog that looks good or a good dog that doesnt, i will take the former

he played tug with the leash the first time i put it on him









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute, congrats on the new addition, may you have many years together


----------



## GSDNVR (Sep 13, 2013)

thanks

biColor? Black and Tan melatanistic? Black and Tan? 

what color do you think he is?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Dark black and tan...not a bi....

But very very cute! And so glad he made the trip in good spirits!


Congratulations!

Lee


----------



## GSDNVR (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks 

i have wondered how you tell a bicolor from a Black and Tan 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice looking pup! I agree with Lee that he's a B&T


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

GSDNVR said:


> Thanks
> 
> i have wondered how you tell a bicolor from a Black and Tan
> 
> ...


Pretty easy, Delgado is a bicolour, he's the dog in my avatar. See how much black he has, that's the difference between the bicolour and B&T

True bicolours have very little to no tan outside of their lower legs and around the anus. While Delgado looked very similar to your pup when he was the same age I knew by the pedigree he would be a bicolour and not a B&T - sables, bicolours, and blacks are in his pedigree so no B&T possible. Your boy has many B&T in the pedigree so he'll follow his genetics and the tan should spred rather then disappear like Delgado's did.


----------



## GSDNVR (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey thank you! Appreciate that. 

What a Black and Tan melatanistic ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Melanistic refers to melanin which is the dark pigment in skin so a melanistic B&T means a richly dark pigmented B&T with very little fading in the coat. Same thing refers to a melanistic bicolour


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Love his intense eyes, very cute pup!!


----------



## GSDNVR (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Good Looking Pup, He's going to be a Big boy!


----------



## GSDNVR (Sep 13, 2013)

Pup is doing great thus far...


Have fired .22 blanks while eating or playing and it doesn't bother him at all...started farther away and moving closer...neither do lawn mowers, blowers, vacuums, etc

I wanted a dog with medium to higher thresholds, confident, solid nerves, and so far I'm pleased


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

GSDNVR said:


> Have fired .22 blanks while eating or playing and it doesn't bother him at all...started farther away and moving closer...


Why are you doing that?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

lol


----------



## GSDNVR (Sep 13, 2013)

Why...
To condition him to loud noise 
I do not want a gun shy skittish dog



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Adorable czech puppy! Congrats on the Jinopo pup! Nice pedigree, too!


----------



## GSDNVR (Sep 13, 2013)

THANKS!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

